# iPhone 6 Siri working?



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Is Siri working for anyone with an A/S3 and an iPhone 6? I was hoping the 8.1 release would remedy but it doesn't seemed to have helped.


----------



## s3u4ic (Sep 27, 2014)

Nope, and there's a thread about this on AW. No one has gotten it to work on their A3 OR S3. :O/

The weird part is that it works great on my '14 Q7.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Ah, couldn't figure out where I'd seen the thread. It's on Audiworld. I notice Siri doesn't work at all, basically, on the phone while paired with the car. The phone's audio won't playback as the source.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Is Siri still broken for folks while paired to the car?


----------



## s3u4ic (Sep 27, 2014)

Chimera said:


> Is Siri still broken for folks while paired to the car?


Yes, Siri doesn't work at all through Bluetooth in the A3/S3... Or at least no one has made it work so far.


----------



## Direwolf (Apr 24, 2000)

Siri works for me and always has since I got the iPhone 6. I do hold down the home button on the phone itself to activate, but then Siri speaks over Bluetooth. Is this what you guys are referring to or are you attempting to activate Siri via the button on the steering wheel?


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Weird. It stopped working for me when I got the iphone 6. Pressing the home button to bring up Siri produces no sounds at either the phone's speaker or the car's speakers (BT). Can you provide the version numbers of your MMI/Bluetooth (or whatever may seem applicable) from your MMI menu?


----------



## Direwolf (Apr 24, 2000)

I should mention that I don't have Nav. From MMI...

Software version:
MSTD_US_AU_P3371
Bluetooth software version:
4160


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

Are you guys using another BT audio source? The car can't handle 2 at a time, even when they're connected.

Maybe music is playing from one BT source, the iPhone is sending all audio through BT, but the car is not listening to that source.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

Direwolf said:


> Siri works for me and always has since I got the iPhone 6. I do hold down the home button on the phone itself to activate, but then Siri speaks over Bluetooth. Is this what you guys are referring to or are you attempting to activate Siri via the button on the steering wheel?


How do you do activate Siri from the wheel?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Any news?


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

A3_yuppie said:


> How do you do activate Siri from the wheel?


You don't...

Either hold the home button, or have the phone plugged in and call out "Hey Siri!"


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

SIRI doesn't work when the phone is connected to the A3/S3...... at least for me and my friends.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

RyanA3 said:


> SIRI doesn't work when the phone is connected to the A3/S3...... at least for me and my friends.


Really? Holding the home button (as m_bolc said) works for me, but I have not tried that while streaming music from phone to car.


----------



## s3u4ic (Sep 27, 2014)

+1 

Siri does not work through bluetooth on my S3 with Nav.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

s3u4ic said:


> +1
> 
> Siri does not work through bluetooth on my S3 with Nav.


I'm working on this with a rep at AoA. Will keep you posted.


----------



## tdjs (Jan 13, 2015)

The way I get around this in my S3 is to press the Bluetooth icon at the bottom of the screen while Siri is active and change it to iPhone output. The problem is I cant find a way to have it like that by default.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

tdjs said:


> The way I get around this in my S3 is to press the Bluetooth icon at the bottom of the screen while Siri is active and change it to iPhone output. The problem is I cant find a way to have it like that by default.


This restores Siri functionality to the phone's speaker but does not resolve the inability to integrate the audio with the car. I'm surprised Apple hasn't resolved it yet because it affects a few manufacturers.


----------



## s3u4ic (Sep 27, 2014)

^^^ I don't think it's an Apple thing, it works on my 2014 Q7 just fine and my Bluetooth headphones… think its the new MMI implementation.


----------



## tdjs (Jan 13, 2015)

Chimera said:


> This restores Siri functionality to the phone's speaker but does not resolve the inability to integrate the audio with the car. I'm surprised Apple hasn't resolved it yet because it affects a few manufacturers.


The other thing that I realized is that if I do it my way, you can't hear Nav audio from the phone (which sometimes I prefer).


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Chimera said:


> This restores Siri functionality to the phone's speaker but does not resolve the inability to integrate the audio with the car. I'm surprised Apple hasn't resolved it yet because it affects a few manufacturers.


not apple's fault at all.



s3u4ic said:


> ^^^ I don't think it's an Apple thing, it works on my 2014 Q7 just fine and my Bluetooth headphones… think its the new MMI implementation.


this

VOA rep is working on it.


----------



## s3u4ic (Sep 27, 2014)

RyanA3 said:


> not apple's fault at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work Ryan, thanks for taking this on!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

s3u4ic said:


> Nice work Ryan, thanks for taking this on!


no dice. 
he worked for two weeks on this.
with people internally at AoA, with the folks at the dealership where I purchased the car, and others.



> Hello Mr. Ryan,
> 
> I wanted to follow up with you as promised. I have engaged our Product Support team and after further review Siri is not supported with the MIB high system in the 2015 Audi S3. I hope this information clarifies your inquiry. Please let me know if you have any additional inquiries, or if there is anything I may do to enrich your Audi experience. I will be closing your file pending your correspondence. I wish you many happy, and safe miles in your Audi S3.
> 
> Sincerely,



I encourage all of you to write AoA to express your disappointment. I'm serious.
http://www.audiusa.com/help/contact-us


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Yuck.

Does this only impact the iPhone 6, or is it iOS 8 related?

That's a major problem for them I think. To admit its not supported and that's the end of the story is somewhat shocking. You'd think with a system that runs on software they'd be able to implement a fix.

Disappointing to say the least, and puts the R back on the list (assuming the remove their heads from their assess and bring the large MIB screens here for the 2016 model year). 

FCA is way ahead on this with UConnect. We have it in the Durango and it works pretty damn seamlessly. Maybe I'll just buy an AWD Charger and call it a day...

In this day and age, poor integration of a handheld is a major no-no.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

I don't know what it effects exactly, with regard to hw and ios
I have an iphone6 with 8.12
siri doesn't work

but the phone hooks up well with the car and bluetooth works flawlessly. I just miss using SIRI in the car!
I'm sure AUDI will provide an update,
WE NEED EVERYONE TO SPEAK UP


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

RyanA3 said:


> no dice.
> he worked for two weeks on this.
> with people internally at AoA, with the folks at the dealership where I purchased the car, and others.
> 
> ...



Wow, Siri is "not supported"? Wth. That must be a buzz-kill during sales negotiations, surely prospective buyers are forewarned?


----------



## s3u4ic (Sep 27, 2014)

AOA got back to me on this.

They said a bunch of 'valuable family member of Audi' and stuff (which I DO appreciate) and told me MMI is not presently compatible with Siri and then said this:

'Please maintain contact with your Audi dealer if an update becomes available for this functionality, your dealership will be provided with the details.'

Promising.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

THX for the update!

Everyone keep writing.


----------



## drober30 (Jan 5, 2015)

Its going to have to work next year when they introduce Car Play. It would be nice if we could retrofit that in our cars.


----------



## s3u4ic (Sep 27, 2014)

drober30 said:


> Its going to have to work next year when they introduce Car Play. It would be nice if we could retrofit that in our cars.


With the innards of the MMI being so easily removed for upgrades, I'm hoping its a swap to get CarPlay. I'm sure it will be an expensive swap, but probably worth it.


----------



## pjvander (Dec 26, 2014)

Working for me with no nav/no B&O.

I just upgraded to a 6 from a 5s and now I'm questioning if Siri still works...I think I'll shall go try it now.


----------



## pjvander (Dec 26, 2014)

pjvander said:


> Working for me with no nav/no B&O.
> 
> I just upgraded to a 6 from a 5s and now I'm questioning if Siri still works...I think I'll shall go try it now.


This worked on my iPhone 6 and 6s with no-nav. I just upgraded to a 2016 w/nav and B&O, and can't get Siri to work. :banghead:


----------

